# watch 4 alu ou watch 4 nike+ ???



## yabr (3 Août 2019)

bonjour
je vais acheter ces jours ci une apple watch 4 44mm en alu gris sideral....
je me posais la question de savoir si je prends ou pas la version nike +??
la difference réside simplement dans le bracelet a trous et les cadrans spécifiques nike
que je trouve sympas...
quel serait votre choix?
merci


----------



## fousfous (3 Août 2019)

Moi j'ai pris une nike pour le bracelet, donc si tu préfères le bracelet vas y, fonce sur une nike!


----------



## yabr (3 Août 2019)

J’aime surtout les cadrans nike


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

yabr a dit:


> J’aime surtout les cadrans nike


Alors n’hésitez pas la Nike est sympa


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2019)

Honnêtement les différences entre les deux modèles sont tellement faibles (packaging noir, logo Nike, poignée de cadrans et couleurs de cadrans en plus, apps pré installées et bracelets légèrement différents) que je m’interroge vraiment sur la pertinence de multiplier les modèles pour rien...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Honnêtement les différences entre les deux modèles sont tellement faibles (packaging noir, logo Nike, poignée de cadrans et couleurs de cadrans en plus, apps pré installées et bracelets légèrement différents) que je m’interroge vraiment sur la pertinence de multiplier les modèles pour rien...



Je plussoie


----------



## fousfous (15 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Honnêtement les différences entre les deux modèles sont tellement faibles (packaging noir, logo Nike, poignée de cadrans et couleurs de cadrans en plus, apps pré installées et bracelets légèrement différents) que je m’interroge vraiment sur la pertinence de multiplier les modèles pour rien...


C'est pas plus chère et ça permet d'avoir un bracelet différent, personnellement je regrette pas d'avoir pris une nike


----------



## yabr (15 Août 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas plus chère et ça permet d'avoir un bracelet différent, personnellement je regrette pas d'avoir pris une nike


 Moi j’aime beaucoup le bracelet à trous ,j’adore les cadrans nike ,et je trouve très bien le raccourci nike pour ouvrir l’appli !
dans la mesure où le prix est le même ,je trouve qu’ils n’auraient dû produire que le modèle nike ....


----------



## Vanton (16 Août 2019)

Oui c’est ça... À la limite pourquoi ne pas proposer en standard les caractéristiques du modèle Nike ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2019)

Enfin la Nike n’a que quelques cadrans et un bracelet spécifique, rien de plus


----------



## yabr (16 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin la Nike n’a que quelques cadrans et un bracelet spécifique, rien de plus


Oui c’est clair ,mais pour le même prix ,pourquoi ne pas les avoir ??


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Oui c’est clair ,mais pour le même prix ,pourquoi ne pas les avoir ??



Oui 
C’est une question de goût


----------



## yabr (3 Septembre 2019)

bonjour
après de multiples propositions sur LBC j'ai tenu bon et j'ai preféré,attendre la keynote avec l'eventualité d'une baisse de prix de l'AW4...j'espere avoir bien fait...pensez vous à une reduction de prix comme je l'espere??
à ce jour,on trouve des aw4 44  sur LBC entre 300 et 320€ souvent griffees même si les vendeurs prétendent qu'ils ne le savaient pas !....je souhaite vivement en toucher une toute neuve dans les 380...à l'applestore


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2019)

Je doute d'une grosse baisse de tarif , car la Watch 5 risque d'être a un tarif assez haut si en céramique


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2019)

On parle de versions Titane et céramique mais à n’en point douter il y aura aussi une plus classique version alu. 

À minima il y aura une baisse de quelques dizaines d’euros je pense. Je n’espère pas un positionnement de la 5 au dessus de la 4... Même si Apple l’a fait pour l’iPad pro, l’iPhone X et de nombreux Mac...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> On parle de versions Titane et céramique mais à n’en point douter il y aura aussi une plus classique version alu.
> 
> À minima il y aura une baisse de quelques dizaines d’euros je pense. Je n’espère pas un positionnement de la 5 au dessus de la 4... Même si Apple l’a fait pour l’iPad pro, l’iPhone X et de nombreux Mac...


Donc un changement entre la 4 et la 5 ?


----------



## Vanton (5 Septembre 2019)

Probablement... Il a été question d’un suivi du sommeil amélioré grâce à une autonomie supérieure il y a quelques jours. On verra bien... Plus trop longtemps à attendre


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

Oui plus beaucoup a attendre


----------



## fousfous (5 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Probablement... Il a été question d’un suivi du sommeil amélioré grâce à une autonomie supérieure il y a quelques jours. On verra bien... Plus trop longtemps à attendre


Je trouve l'autonomie de ma série 4 beaucoup trop importante, ils devraient plutôt en profiter pour l'affiner, parce que la plus fine ça reste quand même la 1ère...


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour
La fonction AutoSleep ne m’interesse Pas du tout ...je l’avais installée sur ma série 3 et je ne trouvais pas cela très fiable ....
Un mois et demi que j’ai revendu ma Watch ....ça me manque beaucoup !
Mercredi ,une fois la Keynote passée ,je fonce me prendre une 44 alu argent nike +,avec le bracelet boucle
Espérons que son prix aura un peu baissé ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Bonjour
> La fonction AutoSleep ne m’interesse Pas du tout ...je l’avais installée sur ma série 3 et je ne trouvais pas cela très fiable ....
> Un mois et demi que j’ai revendu ma Watch ....ça me manque beaucoup !
> Mercredi ,une fois la Keynote passée ,je fonce me prendre une 44 alu argent nike +,avec le bracelet boucle
> Espérons que son prix aura un peu baissé ...



Le tarif devrait baisser de quelques euros


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le tarif devrait baisser de quelques euros


Quelques petites dizaines


----------



## marlou (5 Septembre 2019)

Je voudrais une 4 ou une 5 cellulaire pour remplacer ma série 2 Nike (801 jours d’activité!) j’espère que la 5 aura des specs interessantes car la 4 a clairement mis la barre assez haut ...wait and see...


----------



## Vanton (5 Septembre 2019)

La 5 va sans doute avoir un nouveau processeur plus économe pour améliorer l’autonomie... Je pense que les évolutions vont rester mineures, on n’en a presque pas entendu parler


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

Oui , ou alors il sorte la 5 céramique et garde la 4 pour l’acier et l’alu


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

je pense à une nouvelle série 5.... quelque chose m'étonne toutefois,c'est l'absence de fuites...il y a tellement d'intermediaires....sont ils soumis au secret professionnel??le respectent t ils? je doute que l'ouvrier de chez foxton,ne raconte pas à ses proches,ce qu'il est en train de monter sur la ligne de production....de même que le transporteur.....j'en ai discuté avec un vendeur de l'applestore qui m'a affirmé en savoir autant que nous, clients..


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , ou alors il sorte la 5 céramique et garde la 4 pour l’acier et l’alu


je ne pense pas..ils vont remplacer la 3 par la 4,et commerciialiser une 5 dans les divers materiaux


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> La 5 va sans doute avoir un nouveau processeur plus économe pour améliorer l’autonomie... Je pense que les évolutions vont rester mineures, on n’en a presque pas entendu parler


je ne trouve pas que l'autonomie actuelle soit un probleme...la montre tient quasiment 48h et se recharge le temps de prendre sa douche le matin...


----------



## Vanton (5 Septembre 2019)

Je sais pas combien de temps vous passez sous la douche les mecs... [emoji57] Doit pas être très écolo tout ça !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> je ne trouve pas que l'autonomie actuelle soit un probleme...la montre tient quasiment 48h et se recharge le temps de prendre sa douche le matin...


Impressionnant , tu a un chargeur rapide ?


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Je sais pas combien de temps vous passez sous la douche les mecs... [emoji57] Doit pas être très écolo tout ça !


bon je sous entends douche:lever douche,habillage,petit dej....3/4 d'heure


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> bon je sous entends douche:lever douche,habillage,petit dej....3/4 d'heure



Je n'arrive pas a charger ma montre en 3/4 Heures !!


----------



## peyret (5 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a charger ma montre en 3/4 Heures !!



Retour Apple......


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Retour Apple......


Non aucun soucis avec


----------

